# How can you prevent rust?



## Narin (May 2, 2012)

I put my tools away before the long weekend and came back 3 days later and all my drill bits, diamond blades and some other little tools are rusted badly, especially the drill bits. I've never seen anything this bad happen so quickly. What can I do to remove rust and keep things rust free?


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

an Old timer, I worked with. Use to spray his box down every day with wd 40. His stuff never rusted. I tried it and I am not getting that much rust but not perfect like his were


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

If I have to wash mine down, I spritz a rag with either silicone or WD-40 and give a final wipe down before tossing back in the bag....fine line between rust proof and slick. My drill bits stay greasy...


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I prefer a lightly oiled rag to wipe everything down with, over WD-40....


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

I will use threading oil. I use on my bigger wrenches and cutters. That don't see action everyday. Got a 10 year old pair of 16 inch channellocks that look all most new. since I used threading oil on them


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Airgap said:


> I prefer a lightly oiled rag to wipe everything down with, over WD-40....


Yes, I was told by an old timer to hit new tools with oil just once, and then wd40 should be fine from then on.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

I knew of a guy that wanted to "disinfect" all his hand tools.....he put them in the dishwasher....omg...


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Use plastic tools. :laughing:


Great tips, think I need to go oil up my tools. 

When I used to work at the other shop I would occasionally work them over with a wire brush on the grinder, then spray down with WD or Some other spray.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

This is the stuff to use. I spray my cables and wiring on the boat with it. It gets into the metal somehow and stays on it.

Saltwater environment and all, good stuff.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I let'm rust since rust is lighter than steel.

Really I buy and use wd40 buy the gallon. Use it on my cable and tools.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

My hand tools have very little surface rust but they are qaulity tools kept in an open top bag. I rarely oil hand tools for fear of contaminating a CU joint. My cables or open as well and have very little surface rust I do occasionaly hit the joints with some wd-40! A big thing is air movement I drill holes in my sewer box so the humidity can get out!


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

I used to work in a plant that used Hydrobromic acid-nasty stuff, you could hear your tools rusting as you entered the area, I always cleaned the tools with steel wool then spray with Lanoguard (made from wool oil) and rag off:thumbup:


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Remove as much oxygen from the air as possible.

OR


Actually, I keep an old oily rag in a bag from doing oil changes. I'll wipe my steel tools with it once in a while.


Nice avatar AG.


----------



## Pinnacle (May 16, 2012)

I use brake cleaner and a lightly oiled rag once a month works perfect! and i use ridgid cable oil all the time none of my tools are rusted.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Adamche said:


> I used to work in a plant that used Hydrobromic acid-nasty stuff, you could hear your tools rusting as you entered the area, I always cleaned the tools with steel wool then spray with Lanoguard (made from wool oil) and rag off:thumbup:


I sacrifice my fitting brush for the jaws of my pipewrenches. Then oil them with mineral oil!


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

pilot light said:


> I sacrifice my fitting brush for the jaws of my pipewrenches. Then oil them with mineral oil!


Sorry, but What is a fitting brush?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Adamche said:


> Sorry, but What is a fitting brush?


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Adamche said:


> Sorry, but What is a fitting brush?


You must be joking or are you all using yorkshire pre flux soldered joint fittings down under?:laughing:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Widdershins said:


>


 I looks like this lol!:thumbup:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

pilot light said:


> I looks like this lol!:thumbup:


Love the French Braid.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> Love the French Braid.


 Mr shins for mod! But you have lost me on the french braid!:blink::laughing:


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

pilot light said:


> You must be joking or are you all using yorkshire pre flux soldered joint fittings down under?:laughing:


No soft solder used here since the early 70s we ONLY use silver solder :thumbup: . I would like to get me one of those brushes though, it would be handy to clean out fittings etc.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

thread drift coming...how do you clean fittings without a fitting brush?


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Adamche said:


> No soft solder used here since the early 70s we ONLY use silver solder :thumbup: . I would like to get me one of those brushes though, it would be handy to clean out fittings etc.


 Sure! You want the heavy duty ones!:yes:


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> thread drift coming...how do you clean fittings without a fitting brush?


Steel wool, 3M scouring pad, emery paper, etc


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

pilot light said:


> Sure! You want the heavy duty ones!:yes:


Yeah, who sells them, I can order them over the interweb thingy:thumbup:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Adamche said:


> Steel wool, 3M scouring pad, emery paper, etc


 CW or CCW ???


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> CW or CCW ???


Uh cold water or cold cold water?


----------



## Narin (May 2, 2012)

Adamche said:


> Sorry, but What is a fitting brush?


I had no idea also. Guess plumbing is a bit different in Australia.


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Plumbing standards in Australia are generally a bit higher and more stringent than most US states. All copper is brazed.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Adamche said:


> Uh cold water or cold cold water?


Clockwise or Counterclockwise???


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Clockwise or Counterclockwise???


Ok I get it, we go both ways!!!! Left hand and right hand threads:laughing:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Adamche said:


> Yeah, who sells them, I can order them over the interweb thingy:thumbup:


 I like Masters!


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

PrecisePlumbing said:


> Plumbing standards in Australia are generally a bit higher and more stringent than most US states. All copper is brazed.


I doubt that.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

NYC Plumber said:


> I doubt that.


I would say about even, to be honest:thumbup:. But totally different, we rarely use fully vented systems on sewers anymore, CI pipe is rarely used on sewers here. we dont use BI for gas. Plumbers here also do ALL steel roofing, gutters downpipes etc. 
The Australian Standards ( our regulations or code) is a very stringent code book. Our Plumbing Industry Commission is a Statewide authority and covers, inspects, and prosecutes in all plumbing works. And is progressing very soon to a National authority Bringing in all of the australian states to one system.


----------



## Narin (May 2, 2012)

I'd say plumbing in Australia is done much better than it is in the US. My opinion is based from what I've seen on here.


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

NYC Plumber said:


> I doubt that.


While i haven't been to new York i am aware of how the plumbing code is mandated, enforced and regulated there and i can assure you Australia is very similar. Different standards of course but both are specific, detailed, complex and stringent.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

NPC ya'll !


----------



## moz (Aug 4, 2012)

Apart from wd-40 and some elbow grease I put bits charcoal and those moisture absorbant plastic thingies you get in clothes and put them in my toolboxes. Seems to work and keep any major rust from forming when tools aren't used for a while.


----------

